# 2016 Haynie 25 Magnum



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

**Join the Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center**

2016 Haynie 25 Magnum being pushed by a Mercury 250hp Pro-XS (454 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a Coastline tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Garmin 742xs GPS/FF, Minn Kota 112lb Terrova w/batteries & on-board battery charger, Power Pole 8ft BLADE, Wet Sounds amplified stereo w/(6) speakers, Smart Craft Mercury digital gauge, Bobs jackplate w/10â€ set back, Sea Star hydraulic steering, wadding ladder, easy access hatch to bilge, (2) rear storage boxes, transom livewell, removable rear back rest, rear gunnel rod holders & plier holders, seat frame w/cyclone racing chairs on sliders, SeaDek helm pad, console w/grab rail â€" LED light bar & cup holders, mid-ship cooler, bow gunnel rod holders, bow storage and navigation lights.

Nicely rigged out 25 Magnum ready for a new owner!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $49,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center
Instagram: @coastline_marine_used_boats


----------

